# Is it better to be an ENTP than an INTP?



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

silentconfusion said:


> Seems to me like being an ENTP would be way better. I have a lot of problems due to excessive thinking. I have been more lonely than I have wanted to be for most of my life. I am often unable to communicate my deepest thoughts and even when I am able, they can often be disregarded. They're mostly useless or unrealistic anyway, or at least I never bring anything to completion. I can't understand people's emotions well enough, and I am finding this to be more and more important. ENTPs seem to have more fun and seem more fun to be around. They get along better with INFJs, by that I mean they get to shag INFJs all the time, while INFJs end up thinking of INTPs as idiots if they spend enough time together. INTPs are more rigid and that pisses me off. Why do I insist on being so anal about things that no one cares about? I look like an ass because of it. If I feel a point needs to be proven, the opponents' feelings cease to matter, because I'm on some holy quest for truth. ENTPs can interpret and respond to situations better and seem like superior people to me. Boy, am I jealous.


Being lonely and disconnected isn't as much related to ENTP vs INTP, more a result of probably being in a different intellectual plane. No matter what this website says, not all INTPs or ENTPs can truly understand this ostracism. ENTPs seem to be able to relate to people better and hone in the most stimulating parts of another personality to keep their interest. However, by the end of the day,if you step back and take an broader overall assessment it can seem quite lonely indeed. I was actually pondering today, I wonder what is like to be in a romantic relationship with someone that is more intelligent or at least equal to you. I know that sounds pompous but I am really beyond that, I just really want to experience it for myself. I feel everyone can bring something to the table, I am not going down that ignorant road that I am better, but I still wonder I guess. Oh well, sorry I need to go back to trolling INFJ babes! :laughing:


----------



## nordic entp (Mar 13, 2014)

I will say that I greatly admire many INTPs. I truly believe they are the personality type best equipped for genius and success if they manage to find a venue for it.

Some people I admire a lot like Thomas Jefferson, Kant, the Google founders, Milton Friedman etc, all were INTPs. Many times during my life I have had these vague ideas about something, how the world was or worked, but unable to put it into words, then I read something written by an INTP and I instantly go 'yes! that is exactly how it is', like someone had read my mind, only that I myself couldn't quite grasp the idea rationally and put it into a theory, while I still intuitively worked by it in practical life. I suppose that is one of the differences between the INTP and the ENTP.

That kind of precision and ability to put the sometimes obscure truth into logical and rational explanations is something I think is extremely valuable. So does the rest of the world or the Google guys, Einstein, Jefferson etc wouldn't have been such huge successes.

I just think the modern world is even more difficult for the INTP types now than in the past, particularly because the INTP does not meet many role models growing up and isn't encouraged to pursue their strengths.

On the other hand, the Google headquarters must be filled with INTPs too and I hear that's a very good place to work, not to mention a huge salary. I think the tech biz is changing the pecking order of the types


----------



## nordic entp (Mar 13, 2014)

OkWhat said:


> Being lonely and disconnected isn't as much related to ENTP vs INTP, more a result of probably being in a different intellectual plane. No matter what this website says, not all INTPs or ENTPs can truly understand this ostracism. ENTPs seem to be able to relate to people better and hone in the most stimulating parts of another personality to keep their interest. However, by the end of the day,if you step back and take an broader overall assessment it can seem quite lonely indeed. I was actually pondering today, I wonder what is like to be in a romantic relationship with someone that is more intelligent or at least equal to you. I know that sounds pompous but I am really beyond that, I just really want to experience it for myself. I feel everyone can bring something to the table, I am not going down that ignorant road that I am better, but I still wonder I guess. Oh well, sorry I need to go back to trolling INFJ babes! :laughing:


How do you spot an INFJ girl and where are they most likely to be found?

I think back on the women I've met in my life and most were extroverted get it done types, but I've only really felt a deep connection with a couple, both more quiet and idealistic, caring types. I think it might actually only have happened twice were I really felt understood and it was a great time and feeling.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Imo, E is better than I because of how the world is made up.



enigmatic serpent said:


> What perplexes me is when people say "I wish I was more of an extrovert, being an introvert is making my life miserable." If I gave more answers for introversion it would indicate that I have a preference for it, but people say it's bad despite their preference claiming that they prefer it. Maybe there are two possible reasons for this:
> 1. Society values extroverted behaviors (western society, some eastern societies actually prefer introverted behavior) and puts down the more subdued.
> 2. These people may not be introverts but just shy people who have confused themselves with introverts.
> I think people should consider that because shy people may resort to more private introvert like behaviors when they really want to do more sociable things and gain energy from those things. Shyness is compatible when both extroversion and introversion. Being more in the middle is called amniversion but mbti scales don't recognize that and make it one way or the other.


I do wish I was an extrovert. It would make things a hell of a lot easier. 

However I am not. I do not like socializing, I do not crave socializing etc.
I am more geared towards being alone and being very picky in terms of who I talk to or hang out with.

Were I an extrovert however I would make more contacts, I would have an edge in the job market, I would have more life experience, I would have more people to discuss different matters with.*

Those things in turn would probably lead to more opportunities, more possibilities, more friends, more money, more understanding of the world and a more diverse life.

So if one were able to choose, i would definitely choose to be extroverted.

*These "woulds" should be suffixed with 'probably'.


----------

